# Short video of my students



## wushuguy (Jan 23, 2012)

Here is a clip of a few of my beginner students. Yakov, one you see that I'm instructing during a stick match, has only been studying Eskrima for 4 months.

Oh yeah, also in the video in the beginning I'm testing my qigong, just to see how hard it is to do when the weather is freezing, windy, below zero, muscles not moving well, and brain mostly unfocused due to cold... that was really tough and good experience. easy to do such things when it's nice and warm and comfy.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jan 23, 2012)

1:20-1:50 was great fun to watch 

Anyway. I liked the Low Cuts, and the odd Punch.


----------



## geezer (Jan 28, 2012)

All I can say is that watching your clip makes me glad I live where I do. We were training eskrima at the park at 9:30 this morning and someone was complaining that with the morning chill, the temperature was still below 70 degrees. A couple of weeks back it got so cold that some of the guys wore long pants!!!

Or to put it another way, my hat's off to your dedicated students.


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------

